# DVDs fron VHS video problems



## andrewhicks (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone else has the following problem.  I have had several VHS videos converted into DVDs, which have the same disk structure as a normal DVD, and the disk is mounted as usual.

Now the problem is that these stopped playing in 10.2.x.  They play with the DVD player under OS 9.2, and according to the manufacturer thay play under 10.1.4.  However, 10.2.2 and 10.2.3 refuse to play these DVDs stating that there is no valid media file, even though the folder structure looks identical.

Mac support just says there is a problem with DVDs burnt on other DVD burners and there is nothing I can do about it.  Since they work under OS 9 and the DVD player in 10.1.4, then it seems to me that the problem is actually DVD player 3.2.

Since tech support does not really have anything to suggest,apart from re-burning the DVD on the Mac, is there anyone else out there who has any experience with this problem and knows a solution?

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## ByerlyRips (Jan 10, 2003)

Have you tried playing it with VLC? http://www.videolan.org

You could also try the "Play Video_TS Folder" option in DVD Player and choose the Video_TS folder on the disc.


----------



## andrewhicks (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ByerlyRips _
> *Have you tried playing it with VLC? http://www.videolan.org
> 
> You could also try the "Play Video_TS Folder" option in DVD Player and choose the Video_TS folder on the disc. *



No I have not yet tried VLC.  However, when I try the play video_ts folder option I get the message that there is no valid media file.

Since the DVDs play on PCs and in DVD players and in MacOS 9.2 and 10.1, I do not know why 3.2 is not seeing the files properly.

The Apple tech said they are having problems seeing DVDs not burnt on the Mac platform, so I would go with a problem in the way 3.2 sees the DVD files.

I will try VLC.
Andrew


----------

